# Smallest Practical Barrel



## baron4406 (Dec 12, 2017)

Been wanting to get a couple of barrels, done alot of research. Keep in mind I'm talking about NEUTRAL barrels, after you have gotten all the "oak" out of it. I want it for the micro-oxidation and aging effects. However I've read on here the small 5 gallon barrels you should only keep the wine in for 4-6 months as will may get over-oxygenated. I want a barrel I can age wine in a year. the reason being I can rotate batches I make in wine making season every fall and the barrel is always full. Would the larger 13 gallon size do the trick? Thanks guys!


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 12, 2017)

Unless you know something I'm not aware of finding neutral barrels may be impossible. I've never heard of over-oxygenating a wine. My understanding wine can stay in a neutral barrel for any length of time as long as you keep topping it up and adding sulfite. Barrels tend to remove the free sulfites faster then carboys. What you may have been reading is new small barrels give off oak faster then larger ones. Others may know differently though.


----------



## Johny99 (Dec 12, 2017)

I use 5 50l barrels. I also have 4 100l. Over packing is an issue as plenty have written due to surface to volume. But, you are assuming neutral. I did note I need to add more topping wint to the 50s than the 100s. I haven’t measured to see what the ratio is, just that it is more. I do the annual rotation deal, started with one 50, to avoid having to store and protect an empty. While over ok’ing has been an issue, over oxygenating or aging hasn’t. I’ve left a wine in a neutral 50 for a year, and it still needs more time, tannins! I suppose with higher surface you get more oxygen transfer and could over do it. 

If all I had was 5 gallons I’d give it a try, but if you get a new barrel, I’d watch oak levels. You can extract some oak with hot water, but that is a real exercise in itself. 

All in all, I like barrels but I like to tinker......


----------



## baron4406 (Dec 15, 2017)

Well I meant after a put 4 or 5 batches of wine thru the barrel and it becomes neutral, The next size up from a 5 gallon barrel is a 13 gallon barrel and I'd have to adjust the sizes of varietals i make each year if i get the 13 gallon size.


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 16, 2017)

Different sizes offered from different vendors. 5,6,6.5,8,10,13 etc... Fred just got himself an 8 gal recently. 

Tho a 13gal seems to be ideal if also using 54L Demi’s


----------



## balatonwine (Dec 16, 2017)

For "neutral", considered non-oak "barrels" such as HDPE. Speidel makes a 20L (5.3 gal) barrel that may work for you, and larger if you need.

You can age in them for a year.


----------



## baron4406 (Dec 16, 2017)

I've thought of the Speidel tanks, they claim to give micro-ox similar to a barrel-but you don't get the evaporation. I may get the 15 gallon storage one for this May's Chilean Grape batch. thanks for the reply's.


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 17, 2017)

Fred just got himself an 8 gal recently.

Actually, my 8 gallon came in charred not toasted and I had to send it back and they are no longer offering 8 gallon barrels. Carolina is now offering (although not yet on their website) 10, 20 and 50 liter american oak barrels. They look real nice. See the pricing below. I'm thinking of getting a 20 liter although it's not an ideal size for me. 

Hey Fred, The sneak peak. They look much better and are much better quality. Prices are higher too unfortunately.
10 liter-$79. 20 liter-$129. 50 liter-$225. 100 liter-$299


----------



## baron4406 (Dec 18, 2017)

Higher price with better quality is never a bad thing! I'll be ordering a 20L for right now, i have 4 batches of Chilean Cab mix from last year I can rotate thru after I try a "late" MLF. They are sitting at a PH of 3.2 which may be the reason the last MLF never took hold, so i have some Calcium carbonate to try and raise it a point or two. BTW just checked Carolina's website and every size of barrel is out of stock


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 19, 2017)

baron4406 said:


> Higher price with better quality is never a bad thing! I'll be ordering a 20L for right now, i have 4 batches of Chilean Cab mix from last year I can rotate thru after I try a "late" MLF. They are sitting at a PH of 3.2 which may be the reason the last MLF never took hold, so i have some Calcium carbonate to try and raise it a point or two. BTW just checked Carolina's website and every size of barrel is out of stock



They are, the new stock from the new vendor is coming in the beginning of the year. He just gave me an idea of what to expect. I'm going to get a 20L as well. Still looking for a 30L.


----------

